# New User with question please :)



## The_Hobgoblin (Apr 21, 2004)

Hi,
My name is Dave, Im 30 and 6'6 and 215lbs, I used to be into bodybuilding for many years but not competetively.
Cus of all the bad press and the drug usage I now only do it to keep in shape not to compete :s
To be honest Im glad I made the descision to follow my other dreams 
Anyway I still like to watch the scene and see whats happening 
I was wondering if anyone here knows what ever happened to a female bodybuilder called Jutta Tippelt, she was european bodybuilder of the year in 1990 or summat, Ive searched the net but theres no pics or any website. Anyone got any pics or info would be much appreciated 


Soz for the spelling its late lol 


Remember the golden rule, he who has the gold makes the rules


----------



## Arnold (Apr 22, 2004)

The_Hobgoblin welcome to IM!


----------



## supertech (Apr 22, 2004)

welcome


----------



## GSXR750 (Apr 22, 2004)

Here's a pic.
http://www.female-bodybuilders-online.com/image.asp?action=show&gal=81&id=348


----------



## The_Hobgoblin (Apr 22, 2004)

Hey man, thnx for the great pic! )


----------



## GSXR750 (Apr 22, 2004)

No prob., Oh yeah, Welcome to IM!


----------



## Mr.Attitude (Apr 22, 2004)

Hi and welcome


----------



## butterfly (Apr 23, 2004)

Welcome


----------

